# Keine DSLverbindung



## Sinasu (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich komme schon wieder über LAN-verbindung nicht ins Internet. USB klappt noch, das Gleiche war vor 5 Tagen, zuerst funktionierte es über LAN nicht mehr, da habe ich die Verbindung über USB hergestellt, einen Tag später ging nichts mehr. Dann hat man mir bei Saturn gesagt, das Einfachste wäre, WindowsXP nochmal neu zu Installieren. habe ich vor 2 Tagen gemacht, und alles ging wieder. Jetzt fängt das wieder genau so an. Wahrscheinlich komme ich morgen auch über USB nicht mehr ins Netz, was kann das sein, ich kann doch nicht alle 2 Tage alles neu installieren....

Danke schonmal, Sina


----------

